# No Parking Signs along the road to Seawolf Park



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

I knew this would happen, they have place No Parking Signs along both sides of the road leading into Seawolf Park. Seems like they want the wading folks to park in the park and pay to fish or (which I think is the case) too many folks leaving trash and other stuff along the side of the road. My wife and I have picked up a lot of trash there and brought it home. We always carry a few extra trash bags with us to try to keep the places that we like to fish clean. Whatever is the case if you will be wading Seawolf Park, it's going to be a walk or as I see it a workout. All good things come to end when we don't take care of them.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Dude, you're late.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

I think I can hire some handy folks outside of home depot to take these down


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Those must just be new signs. There have been no parking signs off on there for 15 years maybe longer.


----------

